# Should I cut calories before a holiday binge?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:If I know I’m going to be having a big meal at night, like for a banquet or a holiday party and there probably won’t be any healthy food there, should I cut back on my food earlier in the day? Answer:What you’re describing is commonly known as “banking calories” which is analagous to saving [...]

*Read More...*


----------

